# Going to See her!! xD



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Her head is a bit tiny for her body, she needs more muscle. Shes gorgeous.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

She's pretty but I'd negotiate the price a lot. That seems awful high for an unproven horse in this market.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Oh forgot to say.. they lowered her price down to $3000 !! xD


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she's pretty. I'd try to talk them down on the price if you can but I don't know what the market is where you are...she's really cute and her head is not too small! She has a QH head...


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I think this horse sounds great for you. I don't see anything wrong with 3000, the horse has professional training.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She seems nice. 

Considering the horse market is still rather strong in BC the price isn't to bad either. How many months of training does she have? What are her bloodlines?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Her head is definitely not to small. She looks good! Let us know what happeneds when you go and see her!


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

She is pretty and sounds like a very fun horse.

From what I see of her conformation, she looks a little bit camped out and I think her neck could tie into her body better, but you can definitely tell that she is an Appendix. That neck gives it away. :lol:


Not sure exactly what your looking for, but whatever it is, she sounds great and she has potential. Good luck!


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

Nothing on conformation here, but kinda irks me to see words spelled incorrectly when I am looking to buy a horse. Especially if they can't spell Palomino right. But that is just me...


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I think she looks beautiful the way she is, very feminine looking, lol. I also think her head looks perfect. Everyone has their own standards though. As long as you like her and she suites your needs, that is all that matters. Good luck.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I think she's a nice mare.

It concerns me that they can't spell Palomino. If I had a horse of an odd color, I sure as heck would be able to spell it.


----------



## 250girl (Sep 10, 2009)

She looks a bit long in the back to me. A good solid QH should be more "square" than "rectangular" if you ask me, but that's just my opinion. Could also just be the way she is standing in the photo, and the fact that she isn't muscled up and in shape. It's so hard to critique a picture...


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your input!  wow!

I don't think it matters if she spelt palomino wrong.. typing mistake.. no big deal
I am going to see her this weekend  hopefully.. we are so busy lately

Here are bigger pictures:
View attachment 12541


View attachment 12542


View attachment 12543



Also, her yearling colt is for sale.. I think he is free with the mare, or a couple hundred extra.

I might be interested in him as well.. I could train him with the help of my aunt (horse person).
I know lots about training horses from books, and computer articles, but not much in real life.
I feel it would be a learning experience.

He is already halter broken.. I would start with desensitizing him, then onto voice commands, then some lunging, then crossing creeks, and going past strange objects, then pony him with the mare, then start with riding training.

I would train him to be solely a pleasure horse.. mainly trails, barrels, western, and maybe a bit of english.

What do you think?
















And, don't tell me, "don't buy the colt, because its lots of work"... and "you need previous training experience." 

As.. I have heard this many times before.. instead maybe some helpful tips on how to train a yearling..

Also, should they be gelded at this age? Or older?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

woops... the mares pics didn't work.. here:


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

They are usually gelded before they are yearlings... not sure the exact month...

He is cute, but seems a little small, but maybe it's just the pictures. Considering what his dam sounds like.. which is amazing... he probably will be too, and would be great for what you will be using him for eventually.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

okay, so I guess if I were to get him, I would need to geld him right away?

He will be growing more  Not sure how much though, but he's an appendix and his mommas 16hh, so if the stud is somewhere around that height as well, the colt should end growing around 15.2-16.1hh?


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

AHHHHH...i know this horse and owner. Clearwater is my home town. Who is selling her just to make sure im thinking of the correct mare...?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, you would need to geld him right away. =) I once knew a lady who had a mare and a yearling colt running together because the seller of the colt told her that the colt was "too young"... Guess who had a new baby the next spring? 
If you guessed the mare, you're right! :lol:

They're both super cute by the way. =)


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know if you noticed, but in the mare's ad it states that the colt is gelded. :wink:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Hahaha a gelded colt. That makes me laugh. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

if they're not all that horse savvy, or something, they could be using colt to describe him as being under the age of four, and not using it as colt (a young stallion)

If you have the time to spend with training a young horse (and everything that goes with it) as well as riding the mare, go for it.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Well as I stated im pretty sure I remember this horse. If I am correct then I know the lady that trained her. In my opinion she is an amazing trainer! She is the one that got me into cutting horses. I don’t remember a whole lot about the horse but I think I remember seeing her in the pen at the trainer’s house with a little bay colt on her side. This was in June I think I was back last. I would go take a look for sure! If not then there are ALOT of really great horses for sale in that area and you could probably find some thing for a lot cheaper as well! If your interested give my mom a call and she could easily round up a few different horses for you to look at in one day.


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

The mare sounds like a great horse and definitely worth seriously looking at. As far as conformation goes, she is a little straight in the shoulder and a little light in the hip, and possibly a little long in the pasterns, but it's really hard to critique conformation accurately from a photo. Also, she is built to move with her head a little higher than some people like - depends on what you want to do with her. Personally, I don't believe any of her little conformation imperfections are anything to worry about, unless you plan on doing something with her that requires specific traits, such as reining, etc. Let us know how it goes if you get to go try her out.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

NicoleS11 -- I believe their last name is munson..  That is really cool! Did you ever see her handled/ridden or anything?

That would be great!! Except, we might be going this weekend, and we live about 3.5 hours away.. so we don't really have time..

Unless we went sunday, we could come all day 


Thanks everyone else xD haha, woops, I didn't see "gelded" on the ad.. haha
I just assumed since its a "colt" that he wasn't gelded 

thanks again!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a soft spot for Palominos (oes?). 

I don't know what kind of horse experience you have but if you are confident and experienced with horses then I don't see why you couldn't train up the young one. Everyone has to train their first horse sometimes, just make sure you are going to have the time to dedicate to it in a few years, circumstances change.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

she is cute and the yearling is cute as well.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the yearling is darling and they are fun to work with. I have had Scout since 11 months old, and that seemed to be the time he wanted to learn EVERYTHING. If they are very people savvy, then they love trying new things. Not all horses are the same, but I bet you would have a blast working with a yearling. Plus, it gives you time to bond on the ground for a long while before you even think of getting on there back. As long as you let them know that you are the boss (even though you are friendly) then they will respect your space and not walk all over you. Good luck and I hope this is finally "THE HORSE" for you so your search can be over with.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Saskia -- I have been riding for about 5 yrs, I am only 13 yrs old.. but, I love horses, and I would be with them all the time that I am not in school!
I would even do my homework next to them xD

APHA MOMMA -- I don't think we can look at him while we are up there though  as they are trailering the mare to a friends place, for us to ride her there.
Also, we have very limited time, as we live 3 hours away, and we are going there in the evening.

But, if the owners are trustworthy, and I really love the mare, and she is kind. The yearling probably is like her as well  
If I was really interested in the mare, I should probably go check out the yearling as well.. just to see 

Haha. I sure hope so!! It seems like.. every horse I go to look at, turns out wrong.. and every horse I think is perfect, gets sold the next day!!
It sucks! haha

But, the owners said that they think I would be a good home for her, and they will let me have first choice over the other people interested in her.

Thanks again


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yay!! It's confirmed!
We are going to see her tommorow! )

I can't be there too long, only about 45mins max. or so...
What sorts of things should I do?
What should I look for?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

nice looking girl i hope it works out!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

So.. I just got back!

I will tell you everything 

We arrived early, about 1/2 hour.. they weren't home, so we drove down to the horses.
She is gorgeous! Waaay prettier than in the pictures, they don't do her justice.
She is so friendly as well! I petted her and she just loved attention 

She is pretty small, as she needs muscle. Her hindquarters are quite narrow, needs quite a bit of muscle.


Then, the owner arrived. She brought the horse over and tacked her up.
She is really good with leading and tying.

Then the owner rode her first... she did good. Bent her neck, but doesn't know neck reining yet.
She walk/trotted her.

Then I got on.. I didn't like the reins.. they are barrel reins, and really short, so it felt weird as I've never used them before..
It's kinda hard to use if she can't neck rein.

She was really gentle, calm, easy going.. just walked along.. took her through a bit of bushes.

But, she hadn't been fed yet, and she was really hungry, her yearling got to eat hay while she was ridden.

She kept trying to turn back towards home, to food 
I felt all messed up with the reins, it was hard to turn her...

Then I trotted her a bit, kind of weird.. those stupid reins!
But, i trusted her, and felt she wouldn't do anything bad.


After, the owner took her into a little half finished arena, and cantered her around.

She did well.. only picked up wrong lead once on the harder side, then she got it right 

Then, she galloped her up the hill.

She is really calm! Didn't get all jittery after galloping.

Then we untacked her, and talked about her.

The owner seems really trustworthy, she said they got a vet check on her last week, and everything was good.

She was almost in tears a couple times, this horse means alot to her, and she really didn't want to sell her.


She said she would throw in the yearling.. for free with the mare.
So a total of $3000.

I still think the mare would need some work.. 
Do you think I would have time for the younger one?
Esp. since one new horse is alot! And, I am in high school...

I still can't decide.. my parents are leaving it up to me..


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

so do you remember the first name of the people now? Was it Taryn or some thing like that?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

omg she is a beauty, you cant have her cause ima steals her right from under ya, lol. she has awesome dappling! *sigh* i kinda have a thing for those yellow horsies...(poke* avatar poke*)


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

My honest opinion? May not be quite what you want to hear.... From what you say, the mare sounds ideal. I'd recommend getting your own vet to check her rather than trusting what the current owner's say their vet says. Even if the people selling the horse are trustworthy, it is just good practice to always have a new horse vetted. And there may be stuff going on with a horse that even the most honest seller won't know about. But if the mare passes a vet, she sounds like a really good horse.

If I were you, I'd SERIOUSLY think hard about getting the yearling, free or not. Honestly, I wouldn't recommed it, just based on my experiences getting my first horse when I was about your age and pretty much everything I have done thereafter. Supporting two horses in high school is hard and in university, even harder. One was more than enough work. I was in class about six to eight hours per day, had stupid amounts of homework, and somehow squeezed in the horse 5-6 days per week around that. Can't say I had much of a social life in high school. Didn't mind and wouldn't have traded the horse for anything, but finding the time to go out and do things with your mates is important as well. If you have one horse, you will probably have to forego after school activities like marching band but you'll have some time to hang out with your non horsey friends. Two, I dunno, I couldn't have done it. 

While I was in high school, there was a period of about eight months where I had two horses and it was incredibly difficult. And those were two TRAINED (ish) horses so they took a lot less time and energy than a baby. By the time I got the second one I'd had the first for nearly four years so I knew her well and didn't need to be faffing about with getting to know her. I ended up leasing one of them out, which was the only way I managed it, and sold her before I went to college. During uni I only had the one horse and that was about all I could handle. Had two again during a gap year between my undergrad and postgraduate degrees, one of whom was a green three year old I started under saddle and sold. Was a lot of fun and I'd definitely train a baby again given the opportunity (oh yeah, and time and money), but they take A LOT of time and even more knowledge and experience. In my opinion, I wouldn't recommend starting a horse to the novice horse person, although I know folk who have succesfully managed it. But if you are just starting high school and your relationship with a new mare, then a baby is a lot to take on. Again, I'd stress the financial angle as well. Supporting one horse through college (if that is vaguely in your plans) is not easy, to say the least. Even in high school with more parental support, it's EXPENSIVE. With two horses you will have twice the board, twice the shoes, vet bills, tack, and all the other little expenses you barely even think about when you begin your adventure as a first time horse owner. Then there are the things that might not cross your mind now but might in a few years time. For example, at least in my case, I was going to uni out of state so transporting two horses cross country would have been ridiculous. One is expensive enough (and that's us not even getting into the whole bloody Transatlantic lunacy). You may or may not go out of state or even go to uni or whatever, but you don't know and these are all things to consider before you take on the responsibility of two horses. 

Trust me, one new horse will keep you incredibly busy. As sweet as it sounds to take the "free" yearling (there is no such thing as a free horse), I'd think hard about it and try to think about what would be in the best interest of the horse and your own sanity.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

She sounds like a great mare, but I wouldn't take the yearling. There is no such thing as a free horse. You would basically be doubling all your costs- board, feed, farrier, vet costs. Even with the cheapest food and board, that's a LOT of money for a horse you won't be able to ride for 1-2 years.

And I don't know your life schedule, but I'm in high school and there is NO WAY I would have the time to ride one horse AND train a yearling. Plus, you would only ride for a year or two before going to college


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd also add -- again with my caveat that is just my experience and the wisdom I've learned from all sorts of successes and mistakes I made with horses -- that when I was 13 and got Angie (first horse, not the one in the picture there), I had been in riding lessons since I was 7 or 8, had done loads of research, read a lot of books, etc. etc. Thought I sort of knew what I was doing. When I got that mare though, I realized very quickly that I didn't have a CLUE (so did the mare). I suspect that is a somewhat universal experience. All of the riding lessons and books and even internet forums in the world won't prepare you for the experience of being responsible for a horse of your own. The learning curve is incredibly steep, but climbable with a trained (ish) horse. With a baby, I reckon it's more like a cliff.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

honeysuga -- haha ) No stealing! >_< she's a beauty aint she? 

thesilverspear -- 



> If I were you, I'd SERIOUSLY think hard about getting the yearling, free or not. Honestly, I wouldn't recommed it, just based on my experiences getting my first horse when I was about your age and pretty much everything I have done thereafter. Supporting two horses in high school is hard and in university, even harder. One was more than enough work. I was in class about six to eight hours per day, had stupid amounts of homework, and somehow squeezed in the horse 5-6 days per week around that. Can't say I had much of a social life in high school. Didn't mind and wouldn't have traded the horse for anything, but finding the time to go out and do things with your mates is important as well. If you have one horse, you will probably have to forego after school activities like marching band but you'll have some time to hang out with your non horsey friends. Two, I dunno, I couldn't have done it.


I'm not to social of a person, and I don't have friends over often 
I have 2 friends who love horses, and I am going to teach my other friend how to ride 

I not hang out in malls, like most other teenagers. Horses are my life 

I am only in gr.8, so I still have 5 yrs of school left.. then I will decide from there 

I would have at the VERY least.. about 2 hours a day.. at the least! On days I am not busy, I should have about 4-5 hours after school, till its dark ;P

I have owned a horse before, so I know the ropes. She wasn't trained.. so we had to sell her 

But yeah, I have my parents, and my friend to help me out as well if I ever need help with the training..
My aunt knows lots about horses, and my friend does sort of.


The only thing that worries me is the cost of it all  
My parents might help me with the younger one.. I probably won't be able to keep him my whole life, I guess we will see how it goes...

thanks guys 
And, I think we might be buying them!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Good luck with both of them! The mare seems like a really good match, and if it's any consolation I HATE barrel reins too...and I've been riding alot longer than you've been alive...Lol!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Good luck with both of them! The mare seems like a really good match, and if it's any consolation I HATE barrel reins too...and I've been riding alot longer than you've been alive...Lol! :grin:


Thank you!  I'm pretty sure we are buying the mare for sure.. xDDD yayyy!!! If she passes the vet check,
and we are still unsure about the young one, as money is an issue.. 

Hehe. they are soo annoying!


----------

